# JACK HEMBRA



## andres2420 (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola amigos eh encontrado este sitio y me a parecido re util para hacer consultas y aprender de todo. Mi duda era como se conecta un JACK hembra, cuales son las partes ya que compre uno para plaqueta pero no lo voy aponer en la plaqueta si no que lo voy a poner en la carcasa de mi tele viejo asi tengo salida para conectar los auriculares. Pero no se que conectar con que, ya que el tele en su plaqueta tiene como un  jack viejo de donde le salen 2 cables hacia el parlante que tiene, entonces yo pensaba sacar de esos 2 cables, 2 cables y conectarlos el jack asi puedo tenr una salida de sonido.

por favor necesitaria su ayuda aca adjunto una foto del mismo por si quedan dudas y me pueden decir com hacer la conexiones.
Desde ya gente muchas gracias


Andrés

pd: aca les dejo una foto del componente, pero está re mal tomada ya que no se ve bien espero que lo "imaginen" porque ni siquiera una foto puedo tomar bien. El flash pega en las partes metalicas y despues sale mal y si le saco el flash no se ve casi nada el jack... como fotografo un 0............
pd: es un jack hembra stereo


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola andres2420:

Este tipo de conectores son muy sencillos de conectar, necesitarías un multímetro para confirmar las conexiones.

Viendolo como en la foto, el pin central es el común de los audífonos (Tierra),  los pares que tiene a los lados están conectados cuando no tienes enchufados los audífonos, cuando insertas el plug se desconectan para que no suene la(s) bocina(s).

La parte del multímetro sólo es para saber cuál de los pares es el que tiene la conexión hacia el aparato y cuál es el que va hacia la bocina, ya que varía dependiendo del modelo del jack.

Te dejo una imagen de las conexiones internas como ejemplo. Los pines 1 y 2 son los pares de la izquierda, 3 y 4 son los de la derecha.

Normalmente las bocinas se conectan en 1 y 4, y la salida del amplificador a 2 y 3, la tierra es la misma que la de la salida (Comunmente la tierra del equipo, aunque en algunos aparatos los dos cables de la bocina salen del integrado de audio, en estos casos no puedes conectar el pin a tierra). si no tienes a la mano un multímetro y el circuito no sirviera, sólo cambia los pares a 1 y 4 a la salida de audio y 2 y 3 a las bocinas.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## andres2420 (Dic 8, 2006)

Por lo que entendi tendría que conectar en el jack hembra del siguiente modo: los 2 cables que salen de la plaqueta del televisor y van al unico parlante tendría que cortarlos y en el ping 1 y 4 los 2 cables que quedaron del lado de la bosina del tele y en los ping 2 y 3 los 2 cables que quedaron del lado de la plaqueta...
Si no es así corrigeme porfavor
Te dejo una imagen porque dicen que vale más que las palabras

gracias apollo por tu interes...

Andrés


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola Andrés:

Aqui te dejo una imagen con un par de Jacks. El de la izquierda es para conexión stereo, puedes ver que los pares de pines de los lados están separados, y puedes ver a través del hoyo de entrada.

El de la derecha es para mono, de uno de los lados cruza una parte de metal de un lado al otro, y obstruye la vista del hoyo.

La conexión de los dos es la misma, lo que cambia es el funcionamiento interno del jack.

1.- Conectas los dos cables negros (el de la tv y el de la bocina) al 5.
2.- Conectas el cable rojo de la tv a 1 y 4.
3.- Conectas el cable rojo de la bocina a 2 y 3.

Seguramente con esto tienes trabajando tus audífonos y la bocina.

Espeor y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## andres2420 (Dic 8, 2006)

Mirá no se como podes sacarle fotos y que se vean bien yo te mandaria una pero no se ve nada las patitas... en la casa de electronica lo pedi como stereo pero con la descripcion que me das debe ser mono... tiene los 2 pares de ping y en un par (visto de atras como tus fotos el par izquierdo) una de las patitas es derecha siendo la otra y las del otro par como unos ganchitos en la punta. me parese que es mono. en el medio de ambos pares hay un pata tambien.

gracias por tu interes apollo

Andrés


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Arriba está la descripción de la conexión, ccreo que la estaba editando cuando escribiste  ajjaj.

Las fotos son normales, sólo que no debes acercarte mucho a las piezas, tomalas u npoco más lejos y luego amplíalas un poco.

Saludos!


----------



## andres2420 (Dic 8, 2006)

Apollo sos un capo loco muchas gracias acabo de probar asi nomas sin soldar nada y funciona de 10. Gracias por la clase de electronica basica y la de fotografia.

un saludo desde Cordoba Argentina

Andrés


----------

